# How posh are you?



## Henny Penny (19 Jul 2006)

... I'm only 50% ... need some more double barrelled surname friends 

http://www.itcanwait.com/content/view/23/1/


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jul 2006)

Hope for me yet - 27%  Nothing worse than being a snob.


----------



## southsideboy (20 Jul 2006)

63% apparently! - i don't know if thats a good thing or a bad thing!


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2006)

50%


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Jul 2006)

30%

Are you posh if you shop at Sainburys/M&S ??? ... surely one of the staff attends to such menial tasks ....


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2006)

Betsy Og said:
			
		

> 30%
> 
> Are you posh if you shop at Sainburys/M&S ??? ... surely one of the staff attends to such menial tasks ....


I couldn't answer that question as I don't know where the shopping is done and avoid that sort of discourse with the staff...


----------



## Deirdra (20 Jul 2006)

Only 37%! Must be the Polo matches where I fell down.


----------



## Sarah W (20 Jul 2006)

I'm 50% - thank god I went to school with a Phillipa!


----------



## Darth Vader (20 Jul 2006)

23% !! 

although i would like to be in the 60 - 70 % bracket, deep down i know the result is fairly accurate!


----------



## Carpenter (20 Jul 2006)

sueellen said:
			
		

> Hope for me yet - 27%  Nothing worse than being a snob.


 
I scored 27% also, now back to the pit for me!


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jul 2006)

Any suggestions for questions for Dubliners ?

- do you sail your yacht to your house in West Cork each year ?
- have you ever (bought anything/worn anything bought in) the ILAC Centre ?
- have you ever consumed Royal Dutch/Dutch Gold lager ?
- do you own your own ski equipment ?

.. any others ?


----------



## jasconius (20 Jul 2006)

Does your sh*te smell?


----------



## southsideboy (20 Jul 2006)

For Dubliners

- Do you wear tracksuits for activities other than sports?
- Do you refer to your parents as ma or da?
- Do you own anything made by Burberry or Louis Vitton (or however u spell that)?
- Do you have a relative or friend called Jacinta?
- Do you have a relative or friend who's name has been abbreviated to end in an O - e.g. Anto or Deco
- Have you ever been on a caravaning holiday?
- Have you ever displayed a flag out the window of your house or car?
- Do you know who your father is?
- Are bus shelters your main form of protection during sex?
- Do you display a satellite dish at the front of your house?
- Have you ever thrown an object off a bridge or at a bus or bus shelter for 'the buzz'?
- Do you listen to the Adrian Kennedy phone show?
- Do you own a car worth less than €10k that has tinted out windows, wheel arches or blue lights underneath it?
- Do you listen to Damien Dempsey?
- Have you ever voted for Sinn Fein?
- Have you been on a package holiday?

- Did you attend a private school?
- Have you ever attended Trinity or UCD?
- Did you have a 'nanny' growing up?
- Do you have a family memeber or relative called Iseult?
- Do you think Ross O'Carroll Kelly is a legend?
- Does your house have electric gates?
- Do you shop in the Frascati Centre?
- Do you put the word 'like' into sentences at every given opportunity?
- Is your main reason for going over the northside to go to the airport?
- Do you regularly attend rugby matches?
- Have your parents ever bought you a home?
- Have you ever voted Progressive Democrats?
- Has somebody ever referred to you as D4?


----------



## tallpaul (20 Jul 2006)

A disappointing 40%... now to find a polo pony...


----------



## DOBBER22 (20 Jul 2006)

13% pure scum I am


----------



## Gordanus (20 Jul 2006)

47%...........puzzled..........


----------



## daithi (20 Jul 2006)

Im 37% posh,however, my good lady wife is 57% posh..Im using phrases like "my good lady wife" to try and boost my ratings in case I get dumped for a rupert...

d


----------



## Marion (21 Jul 2006)

53%. 

Hmmm.... There was a _Rupert Bear_ on AAM once.

I should have said yes to that question. 

Marion


----------



## JohnnyBoy (21 Jul 2006)

Hmmm 37%- I feel cheated!


----------



## mo3art (22 Jul 2006)

47% for me toooo.


----------



## wavelength (22 Jul 2006)

Also 47%


----------



## Cahir (23 Jul 2006)

53% - fair enough I suppose.


----------



## jem (24 Jul 2006)

27%


----------



## ACA (24 Jul 2006)

30%


----------



## mf1 (24 Jul 2006)

47% - I'm gutted. I think it might be the fluorescent jacket and cycle helmet when cycling that brings me down. 

mf


----------



## liteweight (26 Jul 2006)

Also 47%


----------

